# Platinum 30 SHO throttle position to start engine?



## tolsen (Jan 24, 2015)

I checked the manual and it says to "put throttle in proper position to start." It doesn't state which position that is. I've noticed that my sho takes several pulls to start, just wondering which position you'll put your throttle in to start, slow or fast? My Craftsman always started first pull, full throttle, full choke, 3 pushes of primer bulb, same procedure with sho is taking 6 or seven pulls. I've played with choke setting, throttle setting, primer bulb pushes, fresh fuel. Guess I haven't found the right combo yet. Thanks for your time, Tim


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

throttle is either full..or idle down...full to start...idle when its sitting..and to cool the motor before you shut it down..I prime mibe 4 times started a little slow when I first got it....maybe 20 hrs on it now..starts first pull @ -12 degrees


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

tolsen said:


> I checked the manual and it says to "put throttle in proper position to start." It doesn't state which position that is. I've noticed that my sho takes several pulls to start, just wondering which position you'll put your throttle in to start, slow or fast? My Craftsman always started first pull, full throttle, full choke, 3 pushes of primer bulb, same procedure with sho is taking 6 or seven pulls. I've played with choke setting, throttle setting, primer bulb pushes, fresh fuel. Guess I haven't found the right combo yet. Thanks for your time, Tim


Make sure you have the dial set to choke. I did that the first few times, thinking I was on full choke, and I wasn't. These new dials on the LCT motor's are hard to read, IMHO.

Should pop off in 1 or 2 pulls with 3 hits of your primer bulb.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Just thinking if you tried all of the above, if the spark plug is gapped properly. Normally .030 but don't know for those recent engines. Good Luck
By the way I would use full throttle.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

full choke full throttle prime 2 times pull


----------



## tolsen (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies all. We're in spring mode for the time being, but I doubt winter is over. I'll check the gap on the plug, haven't done that yet.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

tolsen said:


> Thanks for the replies all. We're in spring mode for the time being, but I doubt winter is over. I'll check the gap on the plug, haven't done that yet.


I have the same blower and mine takes a few pulls too.. Just make sure it is on full throttle and full choke... I prime mine 4 times and usually starts up pretty good..


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Mine, full choke & full throttle, 3 bumps of the primer bulb, one pull and done.


----------

